# Fluval G6 Bio media, nearly another 6 months on.



## Ady34 (20 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
just thought id share a couple of images of the bio media section of my g6 filter. This is the firest time its been opened in 6 months.....











The inner lid and trays had a slight 'mulm' film, and the nodes (bio media) have stained somewhat from their original white, but there was very little sediment intrusion.... especially considering its 6 month run. I think this is amazing as bio cleaning was a monthly if not weekly task with my old style externals, credit to the filter design and the quality of the pre filter.   
Well thats the last ill see of those 'g nodes' for another half year!!
Great filter.
Ady.


----------



## Matt Warner (20 Jan 2012)

*Re: Fluval G6 Bio media 6 months old.*

That is an impressive filter and the pre filter obviously does a great job. If they weren't so expensive I would get one myself!


----------



## Ady34 (17 Jul 2012)

Hello again,
nearly another 6 months on so decided to open up the bio section again and give the filter a full clean. There was definitely more sediment intrusion and detrius build up this time, probably down to the greater plant mass, higher energy and resultant organic wastes etc. In future ill be doing this more regularly, certainly every 5 months, but possibly every 4. Pre filter cartridges still the original 2 i bought, just cleaned and alternated weekly. Even though the filter was clearly more dirty this time round, flow was unaffected and still shows full capacity   











very dirty impellor:






nice and clean again, easy to wipe off:






and the three levels of bio media, getting increasingly dirty, but as you remove one basket the dirt from this drains to the one below. As you can see the top one is actually not too bad for 6 months old:
















Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

